# My betta's fins are turning white (pic included)



## Sark22 (Jun 29, 2012)

My betta's fins used to be really dark blue with hints of red and purple on his fins then a few weeks ago, he got a white ring around his head and it started to spread and it got wider. It's not fuzzy and it doesn't look like anything is on his scales. It looks like the color is being sucked out of his scales and fins. Now, as you can see in the picture, a lot of his fins are white. I've done partial water changes and I keep the water at a constant 82F. He's in a 5 gallon tank and he's about 2 years old. Before the color change, he used to make bubble nests and be really active, now he just kind of sits nears the surface or inside his house. He still eats normally though. Is he just getting old or is this a disease?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Keep an eye on it, but most likely you just have a marble and it's nothing to worry about. Apparently marbles tend to lose color as they age.


----------



## Moby (May 26, 2012)

That doesnt look like a marble to me, it looks like it has some sort of infection. Im not an expert but id deffinately wait to see what one of the more experienced members say


----------



## Sark22 (Jun 29, 2012)

I've looked at pictures of marble bettas and I'm not sure he is one.


----------



## Withered (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm probably not the best person to answer this since at the moment my fish is extremely ill, but I think that might be fin rot. My fish's fins did the same thing about 5 months ago and he hasn't been the same since. I treated him with AQ salt and Maracyn 2 and he seemed to get better. (Fins grew back, started acting normal etc.) I'm not expert though.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey how is your betta ?


----------



## millefiore (Jul 2, 2012)

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114

It might the marble gene. The link above shows pictures of a fish with the gene changing over time.

Hopefully it isn't a problem, what does make me worry is the slight transparency of the fins. That could be normal for marbles though, I don't know. Best wishes for the little guy.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

He looks kind of dry. What I try to do for my betta is that I have a tank with natural dirt from my backyard (I soak and wash the heck out of the dirt) and place my betta in for 3 days for every 7 days he is jar. In Vietnam I used to jar 3 days then went back for 3 days in natural environment, but this is so difficult to do in the U.S. the weather is bad for betta here.


----------

